# Battery Calibration



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

This is the first time I have ever calibrated mybattery. Defiantly noticed a difference.... Granted it was minimal use. Does calibrating it really have this much of an effect?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Stock battery? If so wow! I could never get good battery life out of stock or Rezound. The Rezound battery was much better than stock but could never pull those numbers.

Yes a calibration will make it last longer as it will better understand the levels of full and empty. Also wiping battery stats eliminates anything left over from a previous ROM.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Stock battery? If so wow! I could never get good battery life out of stock or Rezound. The Rezound battery was much better than stock but could never pull those numbers.
> 
> Yes a calibration will make it last longer as it will better understand the levels of full and empty. Also wiping battery stats eliminates anything left over from a previous ROM.


Having said that. The only real effect calibrating your battery has is to make it report what is full and what is empty better. In most cases (nearly all actually), unless some software on the phone is actively changing performance based upon battery life (currently not done in Android), you will not see any actual increase in battery life itself, just better reporting.

Beyond that, calibrating your battery is actually just a shortcut, after a few charge/discharge cycles you'll get the same effect (or nearly). Either way, Mustang is right on at least one count. You got that with the stock battery?!

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

No, its the 2750 mAh HTC battery, it got to the point where I was trying to kill it. I downloaded brothers in arms and played it.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Gall0wz (Oct 12, 2011)

My extended battery went from 18-22 hours before calibration to 28-32 after. And I'm one of those people that has to be poking at their smartphone constantly. You know those sad fudges... the oblivious ones standing in your way at the store.

BTW I was running BAMF Forever and I had IMO's latest kernels. InteractiveX OC to 1.5ghz, Noop i/o


----------

